

Jennifer Widom's db-class Retrospective: From 100 Students to 100,000 - chl
http://wp.sigmod.org/?p=165

======
tikhonj
I really like the idea of having more varied, interactive lectures in person.
Some of my recent cs classes have been like that, and I found them much more
interesting.

It's nice when the entire lecture involves students and when the lectures are
not afraid to cover things outside the exams: for example, for my AI class, we
had the lead scientist from IBM's Watson team give a talk and then spent
several lectures just learning about the cool sorts of things you can do with
AI in the real world (autonomous helicopters :)). This was a great finish to
the class: it showed where and how the techniques we learned are actually used
in a very interesting way.

------
EzGraphs
I took the class and completed it - (but was not of the elite who achieved
perfect scores). It was a well structured class with great presentation and
had the best interactive exercises I have seen for a tech course.

Dr. Widom and her team did a tremendous job.

~~~
aseembehl
Absolutely agree, it is a perfect example of how an online class should be
executed. The amazing Dr. Widom had shown how it needs to be done.

------
henrik_w
It's nice to read the it was a rewarding experience for professor Widom as
well. I attended the course and thought it was excellent - I wrote about it
here: [http://henrikwarne.com/2011/12/18/introduction-to-
databases-...](http://henrikwarne.com/2011/12/18/introduction-to-databases-on-
line-learning-done-well/)

